# Gas pipe socket fusion equipment?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone use or have a socket fusion setup that you heat with a torch. I see one one craigslist and am wondering if they are any good. The company I work for has a real nice 2K kit but we use it rarely.

Just looking for opinions on the topic.

Thanks.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I got the thin hot plate.3/4-2" sockets and chamfering tools.Spent 800 bucks.Cold rings are the killer.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Torch,How can a guy hold the exact socket temp of 500deg over a flame?
Sorry I don't get it.
Is this endorsed by iapmo approved product and it's instalation specs.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> Torch,How can a guy hold the exact socket temp of 500deg over a flame?
> Sorry I don't get it.
> Is this endorsed by iapmo approved product and it's instalation specs.



You put the torch on the iron that has a temp dial on it. The iron has fitting sockets. I'm sure it's more reliable than some of the heaters I've used for 3-4" HDPE fusion.:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Check eBay, I saw a bunch on there for decent prices


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> You put the torch on the iron that has a temp dial on it. The iron has fitting sockets. I'm sure it's more reliable than some of the heaters I've used for 3-4" HDPE fusion.:laughing:


They use Socket for 3-4"?
We only go up to 2" out here


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

drtyhands said:


> They use Socket for 3-4"?
> We only go up to 2" out here



No we used butt fusion for the 3-4". The slide in heater plate we had was a POS it lost heat supper quick, even in the asbestos bag. This was probably because it was thrown around like the guys didn't own it. :laughing:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> No we used butt fusion for the 3-4". The slide in heater plate we had was a POS it lost heat supper quick, even in the asbestos bag. This was probably because it was thrown around like the guys didn't own it. :laughing:


That is so true.I have let two other business owners use my fusion.Second one let a helper use it.Stuffed the cord in the bag:furious:.Now I got a POS looking tool.
My truck may be a mess but my tools are my peave.
From now on this tool comes with the operator.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why not just use the stab fittings for PE gas pipe, instead of messing around with those hot irons?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They tend to leak here and let water in. We have replaced a lot of initial gas pipe ins that are 10-12 yrs old because of water in the line. I never messed with fusion for gas till I moved to OK but I like it much better.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

drtyhands said:


> Torch,How can a guy hold the exact socket temp of 500deg over a flame?
> Sorry I don't get it.
> Is this endorsed by iapmo approved product and it's instalation specs.


They are approved, simple to use, and very reliable. Low density PE (gas) and high density PE (sewer/water) properly fuse in a temperature range, not at one specific degree. 

I've had mine for 20 years and it still works great. Most of them were made for 1", 1-1/4", and 2" in one tool.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see not needing electricity a real advantage, in many locations.


----------

